# New guy with project. Deep V Mirrocraft



## natetrack

Hey everybody, just wanted to say hi. Found this site through some searching on aluminum boat modifications. Very nice site, I have found some very good suggestions in the last couple days of lurking. Good to be here.

I am currently in the process of redoing a '76 Mirrocraft 16' Deep V fishing boat that has been in my wife's family since it was new. Paid $500 for the boat, trailor, motor, and all the garbage, leaves, and broken parts that my wife's uncle had in it. I have currently taken it apart and repainted the outside, and am about halfway throught the rebuild. I am leaving the rear two seats intact, but have removed the front two because they were broken and am adding a casting deck. I have the frame built for the deck and will be adding the flooring and some hatches this weekend hopefully.

Here are some pics of the original, and one of the boat with primer. I'll try to take some more recent ones this weekend as I install the floor. 

Any suggestions on what type of plywood to use for the floor?


----------



## bAcKpAiN

Welcome aboard! I used regular 1/2" plywood (not the chipboard) and coated it with Thompsons water seal. Then carpeted it. I can't wait to see the updated pics!


----------



## Captain Ahab

WOW - I have the exact same boat - I already added a steering console and hopefully will also deck the front

Welcome aboard =D>


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! Nice score with the boat!


----------



## shamoo

Welcome aboard, I love the before and after pictures of everyones projects so keep us up to date with yours, Good Luck my friend.


----------



## Captain Ahab

We need to start a MirroCraft Domination group!


----------



## natetrack

I'm in on the Mirrocraft domination. We do have pretty much the exact same boat. I haven't seen to many of them around so that is cool. 

Worked on the boat a little bit this evening in the garage since we got about 10" of snow last night. I have decided to upgrade my remodel from just a casting deck, to a casting deck, full floor, and rear casting deck. 

The pictures I took tonight are from my cell phone since I can't find the digital. It shows the color of the paint, and some photos of the framework for my front casting deck.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Looking good - here are a few more shots showing the steering console












I cannot believe you painted over the MirroCraft green! Just Kidding, it looks far better in red and white


----------



## alumacraftjoe

Nice work! Look forward to following your progress.


----------



## sackman

Nice job, I have the same boat in a 14'. I am also in the process of re-doing mine. Keep up the great work. I tell you what, its hard work but feels great doing it. Keep the post coming with pics. Thanks for the motivation.


----------



## tholdah

Nice project! Like BackPain, we used standard 1/2" plywood for our deck, and 2X2's for our framing. We also used Thompson water sealer but only for the framing. We used Cabot brand marine grade sealer for the deck for the extra durability. I was concerned that the Thompson may be too oily for the carpet glue, but I may be wrong? Both sealers were purchased at lowes. The thing to remember is to make sure you get sealer on the edges of the plywood, which may be difficult after it's attached to the boat. If you can, seal it before you screw it to the boat.


----------



## natetrack

I got some more work done this weekend. I don't have the pics here at work, but will try to get them up once i get home. I sealed all of my support wood with a clear water sealer from Menards. I also bought a outdoor carpet glue that you put on in a thin coat, let it set up a little bit on the wood so that it gets tacky and then lay the carpet and roll it out. The glue is then waterproof after it cures for 48 hours. I glued the main surface, but not the edges yet. I am going to put a layer of silicone on the edges to completely seal them, then roll the carpet over the edge and staple it on the back side. 

I will have to put screws through the carpet to attach the panels but I decided to use stainless screws and washers. I thought this was a better option than just running the carpet to the edge and cutting it off. I will have visible screws, but should have a nice clean look on the edge of my panels.

I also got the inside primed and painted, so things are looking good to get some good time in it this season.

Does anybody know where I can get a Mirrocraft logo printed? I have the original plastic ones, but they are all cracked and faded so I am going to replace them with vinyl decals, but I need to have a picture to get them printed.

Good luck to everybody else with Mirrocraft projects.


----------



## Mossy535

Looking forward to the pics so I'll have some guidance for my 14' Mirrocraft. I'm still disassembling mine. I have to do it in stealth mode, because the wife says I have to get my motorcycle ready to sell before I can start on the boat. [-X 
So, once I install the new battery on the bike, up on Craigslist it goes! Then the boat gets all the attention; after I fertilize the lawn, clean out the garage, paint the bathroom ... #-o 

I need help ... [-o<


----------



## natetrack

My project has been in between the bathroom repaint, the living repaint including new fixtures, new trim, and crown moulding, and now the kitchen keeps popping up for some reason. I might hire another me to distract her while I work on the boat. :mrgreen: 

I'll try and get those pics up tonight.


----------



## natetrack

Heres a couple photos of the floor sections with carpet on them. They will be finished curing tomorrow so hopefully some time this week I will be able to get them installed.


----------



## Quackrstackr

I would predrill your mounting holes and flood them with silicone before installing the screws.

Otherwise, you just introduced a pathway for water to wick inside your sealed wood and start to rot.


----------



## sackman

What size motor do you have on the Mirrocraft? My 14' Mirrocraft has a 25 that does decent, Its probably the age of the motor that hicups not the size of it. I cant wait to see your boat with everything installed and out in the sun. Make sure to keep posting updated picture.

Thanks


----------



## natetrack

Quackrstackr, thanks for the suggestion about putting silicone in the screw holes. I had thought about it, and forgot, but I will definately do that.

Sackman, I also have a 25 horse on mine. It is a late 70's Mercury. The guy I bought it from used to use it on Lake Sakakawea in NW North Dakota and the waves get pretty big on that lake, so I am confident it will work well on the smaller lakes that I fish.


----------



## natetrack

Had some time today and thought that i would post a schematic of the wiring i plan on doing on the boat. let me know what you guys think. I plan on using relays to provide clean power to each accessory to avoid complications later. this will all be in a waterproof box.

gotta love wiring.


----------



## Jim

Looks good to me! =D>


----------



## Old Bill

natetrack said:


> Had some time today and thought that i would post a schematic of the wiring i plan on doing on the boat. let me know what you guys think. I plan on using relays to provide clean power to each accessory to avoid complications later. this will all be in a waterproof box.
> 
> gotta love wiring.



I have a question. How does routing the power through relays provide cleaner power than just running the wire direct from the fuses?

My knowledge of such things is somewhat limited...


----------



## natetrack

Relays isolate each power source. They are not on all the time like a fuse. they are used a lot in car audio to isolate noise to the amp. I like using them also, because you can run more amps through a relay than you can run through a switch. The set up I will be using uses the switches to turn the relay on, which in turn allows power to your accessory.


----------



## ky_madman

Looking Good! Keep the pics coming =D>


----------



## natetrack

I finally finished the boat and took it on its maiden voyage. Everything went great, no water in the boat, engine started on the third pull, all of my electronics worked, and I even caught a few fish. I will get pics up as soon as I can.


----------



## Mossy535

natetrack said:


> I will get pics up as soon as I can.



But that's not soon enough! :mrgreen: 

I need ideas now that I finally have the bathroom painted, bike sold, pool installed and all the end-of-school-year kid's activities out of the way. Now it's just me and the boat! [-o< 

Mark


----------



## Hanr3

Got any pics? :mrgreen: 

ostpics:


----------



## baptistpreach

I'd love to see the finished product myself!


----------



## moberg12

+1 lets see the finished product. I'm just starting a mirrocraft project myself.


----------

